# Time to kick some



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi! 
I have been lurking on here for quite some time and had a journal for awhile but didn't have a lot of time to post so dropped it. Anywhoo, I need some motivation and just reading all of your journals has been such a help to me, I'm ready to do my own again.

I had a baby girl 3 months ago, so am getting back on track as far as serious workouts go. I worked out throughout my pregnancy but wasn't gaining enough weight so had to pretty much eat everything in sight just to gain weight. Not that I'm complaining - it was great fun!   I just got back to the gym at the beginning of Jan since having her. It feels so good to be working out hard again. I'm not nursing anymore, so can work out hard and get my eating plan back on track. 

For nutrition I am folllowing the higher fat, higher protein, lower carb plan that I have seen has worked for many of you on here. I could definitely use suggestions if you see that I'm not doing all that I could. I tend to have some binging issues, am still working through this, so I do better when I am on a specific plan. 

Being a new Mom, I have to fit the workouts and the eating in where I can, but I always do my best.

Enough rambling, let's get this party started!  

Oh, I almost forgot.  Goals are to get to 14% bodyfat. I am about 20% right now I'm thinking(yikes! but I did just have a baby so I'm cutting myself some slack for now), although I haven't been checked lately. Height: 5' 5", weight 135 pounds. Don't care about my scale weight but would like to exchange 10 pounds of fat for 10 pounds of muscle.
Piece of cake right? 

*Saturday* 

Workout:
Legs - did squats and stiff leg deadlifts
20 minutes of interval rope jumping

I am trying to build up my legs, but have some back issues right now so can't go real heavy on the lifting, plus I'm kind of still in post-pregnancy recovery mode. I have found in the past that plyo's and jumping rope do great things for my legs so I'm doing that for now.

30 minutes of pilates/yoga


Meal 1 (prior to workout):
Promax bar   way too many carbs but I have 2 left and need to get rid of them

Meal 2
protein shake
3 T. heavy cream  - this is the first time I tried this - yummy!

Meal 3
6 1/2 oz. chicken breast
1/2 avocado
1 med. size tomato

Meal 4
1/2 cup oatmeal (always steal cut irish oats)
3/4 scoop of designer protein (all that was left in the container or I would have had more)
1 T. sugar free syrup
10 almonds

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese

Meal 6
1 cup of scallops
1 T. natural p.b.

3 liters of h20

1667 calories
87 carbs
160 protein
70 fat


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick!!
I remember you from MM!!   So nice to have you here!!

Aww, a baby girl! Congrats!

Great goals, I know you can do this! I'll be watching you! 

NG


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Nike_Girl! So good to "see" you!

Glad to see you are still kicking butt - I may need you to kick mine if I slack.

Congrats on becoming a personal trainer, your clients will be motivated just by looking at you! I did personal training for a couple years after college and really enjoyed it, I bet you will too.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2003)

*Sunday*

Won't go to the gym today. Have been most days this week and I can tell my body needs a rest. 
DH and I are going to see Lord of the Rings tonight. It will be the first time I've left my little squirt so I'm a bit sad...She'll be fine though, I know she's in good hands.

Workout:

20 minute power walk with my pupster
45 minutes pilates/yoga

Food:

Meal 1
1/2 cup Fiber One
1/4 cup soy milk
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1.5 T. ground flax

Meal 2
Protein shake
3 T. heavy cream
sweet potato

Meal 3
chicken breast 
1/2 avocado
med. tomato

Meal 4
Promax bar

Meal 5
3 cups of movie popcorn

1566 calories
130 carbs
100 protein 
64 fat

Okay, that last one is so not a meal but we were at a 3 hour movie and I should have brought something other than the protein bar. 

I feel sick tonight. Definitely didn't drink enough water or have enough protein. Carbs were kind of high too. But the food choices I made, other than the popcorn were good. I'm moving in the right direction.


----------

